# DVD+R-Brenner brennt auch Minus



## woo (22. Januar 2004)

Hei Ihr. 

Hab diese Seite endeckt.   http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=565066

Der hat da beschrieben das es nur mit einem 411er funktioniert. Ich habe einen 401er. Hat das etwas mit der schreibgeschwindichkeit zutun? Oder nur mit dem Modell? Und mein Englisch ist auch unter aller sau.

gruss
woo


----------



## goela (22. Januar 2004)

Dies gehört ins Hardwareforum -> Verschoben!


----------

